

Pitfalls and Lessons Learned when switching from SVN to GIT - wingi
http://united-coders.com/nico-heid/pitfalls-and-lessons-learned-when-switching-from-svn-to-git

======
Xuzz
This is a bit pedantic, but Git isn't an acronym (or all-caps).

~~~
nheid
thanks, i fixed that ;)

------
pschlump
I remember when SVN came out that it was designed to fix CVS not as a big
improvement over CVS. CVS had some terrible flaws. SVN fixed them. Git was
designed to make source code control better. Git is a huge improvement over
SVN or CVS. Since it is an improvement you have to do some learning. It is
worth it!

------
sophacles
I was hit up by several of these gotchas when learning -- I certain wish this
article had been available then.

